# Medicare ABN



## nettte2717 (Sep 23, 2009)

I work in an ophthalmology practice and was wondering if I need to use the Medicare ABN for any procedures/testing. I am a little unclear as to when to use the ABN and for what tests/procedures.
Thank you for any help


----------



## kbarron (Sep 23, 2009)

If it is not covered by Medicare then an ABN is not needed. That said, folks need to be told that MCR may not cover certain test that the MD has ordered. We have them sign it just in case something gets by us.


----------



## nettte2717 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you. That is kind of what I thought but my doctor wanted me to double check.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 23, 2009)

Ophthalmology is not my specialty but maybe these links will be useful....


http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/65_ophthalmology.asp

http://www.aao.org/aaoesite/coding/#6


----------



## codernickie (Oct 5, 2009)

*ABN form*

for any procedures, vaccines, injections or labs done in the office, we always have pt sign the ABN form and keep it on file just in case it is not covered. 

hope this helps


----------



## terridiaz (Oct 20, 2009)

We were having patients sign them when we weren't sure if it would be covered. I was told by our Medicare rep that we couldn't do that. You only have a patient sign if your doctor believes that it not a medical necessity or you know Medicare won't cover it for sure.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 21, 2009)

*Abn*

Unfortunately, you can't do blanket ABN's. You need to check the LCD for your area and the NCD's to see if the procedure/test you want to perform is listed there. They give you the specific procedure's with CPT and any diagnoses that are determined to be medically necessary. If the diagnosis is not there, then you have them sign an ABN completely filled out. If any part of the ABN is missing, my understanding is it would be invalid.


----------

